# Cost of my books "purchased": $0.51 per book - Thank you KindleBoards



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

This board is such a great resource.

I just tallied up how much I've spent on Kindle books and how many I have (just from Amazon).

Since I got my fabulous gently-used KK in mid-March, I have obtained 75 books from Amazon (not including any public domain books here) and have spent a grand total of $38.07.
That's an average of $0.51 per book!

My apologies to you indie authors here for not having the funds to buy books without thought to money, but I would otherwise just be using the public library.That's what I've done for years & still do.

So now I'm off to make a donation to Kindleboards.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

You don't have to apologize, Carol. Money is always a factor for everyone. But we get a lot more bang for the buck with Kindle books!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

You can make donations to Kindleboard?

How? and what's the money used for?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> You can make donations to Kindleboard?
> 
> How? and what's the money used for?


There's a PayPal button at the bottom of the screens. I assume money is used to defray expenses. Although they should, I don't think any mods get any $$$ for their hard work


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Shoot, don't apologize!  I look for the cheapest book to buy when I buy.  Besides, most of us Indie authors offer books at a pretty low cost; they're the best bargains around!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> You can make donations to Kindleboard?
> 
> How? and what's the money used for?


At the very bottom of each page (sort of middle-left) it says "Support Kindleboards" and there is a yellow "Donate" button that helps Harvey keep things running. I know Ed P. has been very generous and donates regularly the proceeds of book sales. We also "donate" when we link to make other purchases (not books) from Kindleboards as an affiliate sale (some percentage). This board is such an awesome resource with such wonderful members that I try to make all purchases I can thru Kindleboards, but I admit I haven't done hit that pure donate button.

Chris


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

So if we post a link and someone clicks on it to go to Amazon & puchases the book, KB gets a little money from it?  

If that's true: awesome!

I need to know because when I post about a book, I direct people to my blog to read my review, but it KB makes money off the link, I need to ask people to be sure to come back to kb to click and purchase.

I read something about this on Amazon, but I can't do that with my blog. For some odd reason, my state is one of the ones that doesn't allow it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> So if we post a link and someone clicks on it to go to Amazon & puchases the book, KB gets a little money from it?
> 
> If that's true: awesome!
> 
> ...


No, not from book links (used to be that way, but Amazon changed their policy), but anything else you buy from Amazon when you link to Amazon from the boards and I think any of the other affiliate links at the top of each page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Clarification: If you get to Amazon via any KindleBoards link -- made with Harvey's linkmaker or via the general links at the top -- and then subsequently purchase any _physical_ object, KindleBoards gets the affiliate 'commission'.

There is *no* affiliate payment for Kindle books, but there is for Kindles or GPS devices or rice cookers or covers or skins or etc. bought through Amazon. Oh, and gift certificates!

But, even though there's no payment for Kindle books, it's still good to use the KB linkmaker to put in Kindle book links because if you use them to get to Amazon and then browse on and buy something besides a Kindle book, KB still gets the payment.

And, no, we of the mod squad don't get paid.  But at least by using KB links and the donate button, Harvey isn't putting out his own money to keep the site going. So if you enjoy the site -- support it!


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> That's an average of $0.51 per book!


Curses! Even when Amazon was discounting, my books would have increased your average. Sadly, going through their platform I can't price less than a $1.00 if I wanted to.

My next book I might have to investigate going through an external vendor so I can price it lower - kind of sad, when you think about it - that Amazon's own process can't price-compete with other vendors.

Elmore


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Clarification: If you get to Amazon via any KindleBoards link -- made with Harvey's linkmaker or via the general links at the top -- and then subsequently purchase any _physical_ object, KindleBoards gets the affiliate 'commission'.
> 
> There is *no* affiliate payment for Kindle books, but there is for Kindles or GPS devices or rice cookers or covers or skins or etc. bought through Amazon. Oh, and gift certificates!


Am I misreading this, or are you saying that if we buy an actual _paper_ book, KB _does_ get a commission?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Susan, you're reading it correctly.  They don't pay commissions on Kindle books or subscriptions.

Elmore--have you looked into having your stuff out on Smashwords yet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maria is correct:  Go to Amazon via one of the links above, and buy an actual paper book, and KB gets the affiliate payment.  So STILL do use KB links when you're buying stuff for your Kindle-less friends and relatives!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Elmore Hammes said:


> Sadly, going through their platform I can't price less than a $1.00 if I wanted to.
> 
> My next book I might have to investigate going through an external vendor so I can price it lower - kind of sad, when you think about it - that Amazon's own process can't price-compete with other vendors.
> 
> Elmore


Elmore,
Don't deny us Kindle owners of your work by going elsewhere! Arghh! A dollar ain't so much! I would definitely say your work is worth more!


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

> Elmore--have you looked into having your stuff out on Smashwords yet?


Yes, that is on my list of things to do... not just to open up pricing options, but to reach other markets.



> Elmore,
> Don't deny us Kindle owners of your work by going elsewhere! Arghh! A dollar ain't so much! I would definitely say your work is worth more!


Ah, thanks so much! Regardless of how I publish them, it would be either through a channel that still created Kindle editions, or it would be in addition to the DTP channel, so either way they would be available for Kindle.

I think for independent authors the ability to price lower for certain works - such as Ed's publishing guide or for a short story - can be beneficial.


----------

